# New Member from Western NY



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been lurking around here for a long time and I got my first frogs about a couple weeks ago. They are a trio of D.azureus which appear to be 1.1.1 from a store near me. right now they are in a 20 gallon temp tank to hold them until I decide on a size for a permanent tank, and build it.

Can anyone suggest a good size for this trio? I know the one juvie may have to go if it turns out to be a female also. I was considering maybe a 29 gallon?

Also it seems that there is no one really in the buffalo area that deals with frogs very much at all. Is there anyone here from the area that could point me in the right direction concerning plants, frogs or dry goods?

Here are some poor cell pics of two of my frogs:


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

A 29 gallon would be a great size for a pair or trio of Azureus... and you can grab one at Petco's $1/gallon sale for another week or so I think.

Lots of visual barriers and multiple egg laying spots can help minimize problems if you end up with 2 females.... but just keep an eye out for fighting.

Honestly, unless you have a GREAT specialty pet store near you... you are probably better off getting a lot of dry goods online. The sponsors here run shipping deals fairly frequently so just keep an eye out and you can get even more savings. 

Plants will be tough to come by... I tend to just kinda check around any home depot/lowes when I drive by. There are generally some hidden gems if you know what to look for. If you go that route, just make sure to properly sterilize the plants before you put them in with your frogs (do a search, theres a lot of good advice on how to do this on the forum)

As for finding locals... check out the regional part of the forum. Here is the first one that popped up when I searched for Buffalo: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/87029-any-froggers-western-ny.html
its a few month old thread, but at least its proof you have a couple froggers in the area

hope that helps!


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I'll look into that thread.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi,

I'm in Medina, NY. Small city inbetween Buffalo & Rochester.

What local place did you buy your frogs at? I didn't know there were any stores in the area selling dart frogs.


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Got the trio at markheim pets on sheridan dr. in amherst. Could you help at all with a place for plants?

I also know where Medina is, I live in lockport actually.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

hughjass5976 said:


> Could you help at all with a place for plants?


I use just medium size broms in all my vivs, no plants. I get them from Michael's Bromeliads down in FL.

The Home Depot in Lockport always has some nice hanging plants in the indoor plant section. A few of them do well in vivs.


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just found a 24x18x24 on craigslist that I am going to buy. Very glad I found one, because I like the front opening tanks much better.


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like the exo terra tank is falling through, no response from the guy after a couple days. I just found a 40 or 48 gallon column tank though. I can't seem to find any viv builds with them though. Does anyone have any advice or thoughts on this tank? its dimensions are 20x18x30in, LxWxH.

Edit: its a 47, and I just found a few threads I'll be looking through.


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

Welcome! I'm from Buffalo. 

I have found some decent terrarium suitable plants at a few of the local nurseries. The best one around for suitable plants is Menne Nursery on Niagara Falls Boulevard (just north of Robinson Rd. - across from Wegmans). They have a good selection and high turn-over of plants, but they are more expensive than most. They do occasionally have small 1-1/2" to 2" rooted cuttings for sale that are very inexpensive (I think $3 or so) of some interesting plants (often various types of begonias or ferns) so I try to stop when I am in that neighborhood.

Good luck with your 47g build! If you need any other sourcing information, let me know and I'll try to help.


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

daswooten said:


> Welcome! I'm from Buffalo.
> 
> I have found some decent terrarium suitable plants at a few of the local nurseries. The best one around for suitable plants is Menne Nursery on Niagara Falls Boulevard (just north of Robinson Rd. - across from Wegmans). They have a good selection and high turn-over of plants, but they are more expensive than most. They do occasionally have small 1-1/2" to 2" rooted cuttings for sale that are very inexpensive (I think $3 or so) of some interesting plants (often various types of begonias or ferns) so I try to stop when I am in that neighborhood.
> 
> Good luck with your 47g build! If you need any other sourcing information, let me know and I'll try to help.


Thanks for the help, I have been to menne before, and love the selection they have, though they are a bit more expensive than others. 

I also passed on the 47, thinking that I really didn't want to have to reach down into it while building or planting. I bought a heexagon tank and stand instead, and I belive it is a 35. After seeing a few build of them on here, I reaally like the look of them and decided to go with it.

I first have to finish my 29g vert that I am doing for my crested geckos, and hen I will get started on the hex..


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

hughjass5976 said:


> Thanks for the help, I have been to menne before, and love the selection they have, though they are a bit more expensive than others.
> 
> I also passed on the 47, thinking that I really didn't want to have to reach down into it while building or planting. I bought a heexagon tank and stand instead, and I belive it is a 35. After seeing a few build of them on here, I reaally like the look of them and decided to go with it.
> 
> I first have to finish my 29g vert that I am doing for my crested geckos, and hen I will get started on the hex..


I am also from Buffalo and new to the hobby. I am trying to meet a few people in the area who are also into it. Let me know if you guys are still active. Id love to chat a little or whatever. 

-Aaron


----------

